# Best Siri functionality test ever! (NSFW, language)



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know how many of you have seen this, but I laughed myself into a headache the first couple times I watched it. I really should have had a Scotsman do the testing for the Voice Recognition Roundup...


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Totally accurate...
"I cannot understand your request right now"


----------

